

Clutter is taking a toll on both morale and productivity - dasmoth
http://signalvnoise.com/posts/3768-clutter-is-taking-a-toll-on-both-morale-and#comments

======
chiph
If I were ever in charge, I would declare that mornings are for meetings. Thus
leaving the afternoon for uninterrupted work.

~~~
pquerna
Timezones are... unfortunate. I work in Pacific time, but have co-workers in
Central, and Eastern. My 11am meeting is their afternoon.

~~~
chiph
Smaller timezone overlap means less time for meetings. Win!

